# Orlando, Florida



## BigMomma (May 12, 2004)

Hey there,

Anyone ever been to the Tropical Palms RV Resort in Orlando, FL? We're heading down next month and the place sounds incredible!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Next to Disney's Fort Wilderness the Tropical Palms gets the most comments about quality and price. If you like chatting about Disney stuff check out WDW Info they have a huge number of forums, and some great volunteer moderators too. I used to moderate on the resorts forum. They now have a specific camping forum that is well worth checking out before your trip. A guy by the name of DisneyCampers is very helpful and can answer most any question about staying around that area. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## BigMomma (May 12, 2004)

Thank you Y-Guy!

Very informative forum (The Disney one) - I absolutely cannot wait to get there now!!

We're counting down the days!! 24 to go!!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Glad to help, its a good site. My wife is addicted to it as I am to the Outbackers.


----------

